# Confused about bran mash & mineral oil?!



## EquiJumper19 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 4 yr old paint gelding who had a very bad sand impaction colic last February. I'm new to the coast of Florida and was completely unaware of how unfriendly it for horses. Well, where I bought and stable my horse they bran mash with 1/2 a gal. of mineral oil once a week to prevent any sand build up and colic. To my previous knowledge bran mash & min oil doesn't actually benefit your horse like people used to think it did? & that mineral oil has been studied and has no benefit in preventing colic? and wheat bran doesn't aid digestion or move intestinal contents along as some think it does. It actually irritates the hind gut and produces inflammation and overly high in phosphorus and not recommended for horses? My horse has been getting bran mash with 1/2 a gal. of mineral oil for the past 4 years of his life and it obviously didn't help. 
Today the vet came out unexpectedly and called to see if she could give my horse his shots that were due, I said Sure. When I got out to the stable this afternoon I look at the invoice to see that she had given him 1 tube of Dormosedan gel which she noted it "worked beautifully " ?!?! She had trouble with him the first time she came out but the past two times he's been a gem, I asked the stable owner if he was acting up for her to give him a whole tube of Dormosedan, she said No, she gave it to him "just in case" ?! 
Anyway, also on the invoice she put "mash w/ oil tonight and twice a week."
IM SO CONFUSED ABOUT MINERAL OIL AND BRAN MASH!!! Is it or is it not beneficial for horses to prevent colic? I've read that it's actually bad for horses. HELP PLEASSSEEE ! 
He's currently being fed pellets AM & PM, with 3 flakes in the AM & PM 1/2 coastal and 1/2 T/A, and since his colic I've added soaked Beet Pulp in the AM & PM feeding and Sand Clear. 

Thanks everyone for your time and help.


----------



## sachmo (Jul 9, 2010)

I live in Canada but if you want some really good and safe advice look on Ask Dr Dan website, he is in the US. He does the natural route but he used to be a normal vet. He has a wealth of information on his web site plus he makes feeds and supplements for individual problems. You can ask him some questions and give him as much information as you can on your horse but don't make it too lengthy and he will advise you as to what you should feed your horse and then you can order it direct. I have been in touch with him but he unfortunately cannot ship to Canada. I certainly would not give my horses bran mash or mineral oil. You need to address your horses nutritional needs and boost the immune system. I believe Dr Dan has a product called gut check. I give my horses probiotics daily plus vitamins and minerals. Look into it and I think you will be amazed. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to hear people's advice/experience on this too. My horse seemed a little constipated this past week when I got him out for a lesson, and my trainer recommended a wheat bran mash; she had been recommended a weekly bran mash as a preventive by the university hospital vet for her horse who coliced badly a couple years ago and had to have surgery. I was a little surprised to hear that she had been recommended that by a university vet so recently, since I've read probably the same articles as OP that say bran fed irregularly isn't acting as a laxative, but as an irritant.


----------



## sachmo (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes Verona, it is a constant learning experience with horses and each one is an individual. A lot of old school remedies certainly do work but a lot has changed as well. I thoroughly believe in taking the natural route and when the vet and medications are needed that is when you turn to them. It is sadly true that with a lot of horses the more chemicals and high sugar feeds they receive the worse off they are. This is a great site, there are so many caring horse owners that are very frustrated because they love their animals and all they want to do is help them and the animals cannot speak so we are trying to do some of that for them with our experiences.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

EquiJumper19 said:


> I have 4 yr old paint gelding who had a very bad sand impaction colic last February. I'm new to the coast of Florida and was completely unaware of how unfriendly it for horses. Well, where I bought and stable my horse they bran mash with 1/2 a gal. of mineral oil once a week to prevent any sand build up and colic. To my previous knowledge bran mash & min oil doesn't actually benefit your horse like people used to think it did? & that mineral oil has been studied and has no benefit in preventing colic? and wheat bran doesn't aid digestion or move intestinal contents along as some think it does. It actually irritates the hind gut and produces inflammation and overly high in phosphorus and not recommended for horses? My horse has been getting bran mash with 1/2 a gal. of mineral oil for the past 4 years of his life and it obviously didn't help.
> Today the vet came out unexpectedly and called to see if she could give my horse his shots that were due, I said Sure. When I got out to the stable this afternoon I look at the invoice to see that she had given him 1 tube of Dormosedan gel which she noted it "worked beautifully " ?!?! She had trouble with him the first time she came out but the past two times he's been a gem, I asked the stable owner if he was acting up for her to give him a whole tube of Dormosedan, she said No, she gave it to him "just in case" ?!
> Anyway, also on the invoice she put "mash w/ oil tonight and twice a week."
> IM SO CONFUSED ABOUT MINERAL OIL AND BRAN MASH!!! Is it or is it not beneficial for horses to prevent colic? I've read that it's actually bad for horses. HELP PLEASSSEEE !
> ...


I live in Florida as well, we have very sandy soil. I feed beet pulp, hay cubes, a forage based feed, with coastal hay and have not had a colic in over 13 years. They are also turned out to forage around the property 8 hours a day.

I have read the same thing you said about bran mash and mineral oil not being of benefit, and the bran mash is will cause the calcium/phosphorus ratio to go out of whack if you feed it to often, oil prevents the absorption nutrients so feeding it so often will cause problems. I would definitely not be feeding bran mash and oil like they are at your barn, and would tell them to quit giving it to your horse.

A better solution is just what your doing giving the beet pulp and long stemmed forage will keep the sand cleared out. The beet pulp also adds water to the gut which helps move things along as well.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I'd love to hear people's advice/experience on this too. My horse seemed a little constipated this past week when I got him out for a lesson, and my trainer recommended a wheat bran mash; she had been recommended a weekly bran mash as a preventive by the university hospital vet for her horse who coliced badly a couple years ago and had to have surgery. I was a little surprised to hear that she had been recommended that by a university vet so recently, since I've read probably the same articles as OP that say bran fed irregularly isn't acting as a laxative, but as an irritant.


Old time bran mash contained boiled flaxseed. Flaxseed is of great help with sand. And enough roughage. In fact, Omega Horseshine states on the bag that it is also for preventing sand colic. 
A real bran mash has the same grains horses would eat anyways, just cooked, plus the flax and some bran. So it most likely didn't cause any stomach upset as it would nowadays, where horses eat " man-made", mostly pelleted feeds. I know most TB racing stables and breeders feed mash once a week, mostly the night before rest day. Well, at least in Europe.....


----------

